# Meniscus to Sell New Kits



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

We are pleased to announce that Meniscus Audio in Grand Rapids will be selling our V and Criton series kits and will decide on future offerings as they become available.

They may also be representing CSS at the InDIYana event in April and functioning as a terminal point for our upcoming free evaluation program.

Thanks Mark and Chad.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

That's great - I have received excellent customer service from both of those guys.


----------

